# Diabetes Wellness Day - North East



## DRWFDiabetes (Oct 9, 2013)

The Diabetes Research & Wellness Foundation and Consultant Physician Dr Susan Jones, Lead Diabetes Nurse Lisa Specialist Doughty and the specialist diabetes team from the University Hospital of Hartlepool are working together again this year to put on another one of our popular and successful Diabetes Wellness Days for the third year running for people across the North East region. 

This year?s Diabetes Wellness Day will take place on Saturday, 9th November at Hartlepool?s Maritime Registration will begin at 9am and the talks and activities will start at 10am.  The day will conclude at around 4 pm.  

Once again, there will be an opportunity to listen to a variety of talks and presentations on different aspects of living with diabetes and you will have the chance to visit and speak with a variety of representatives from the different diagnostic companies, charities and local organisations about the latest blood-glucose monitors and diabetes related products and services. You will also be able to speak to experts from the local diabetes healthcare teams, the retinal screening service, the diabetic podiatry service and other groups such as the Expert Patient Programme and many other support groups.

As always, DRWF are able to subsidise the Diabetes Wellness Day for those attending as part of the charity?s annual educational event programme. It is ?5 per person to attend, which includes the following -

?	The full day?s educational programme

?	Registration tea, coffee and biscuits

?	A second tea break with hot and cold refreshments and a selection of biscuits 

?	A hot buffet lunch

?	Free all day parking

?	Concession to the maritime experience (time permitting) 

If you would like more details or would like to attend the Diabetes Wellness Day, please contact Lee Calladine on 023 92 636133 or by e-mail at events@drwf.org.uk to book your place. 

We hope you can join us in Hartlepool on November 9th and look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 9, 2013)

I went last year & was good    Head light bulb went on motorbike on way back   The A19 is at times wicked !   Very good Day & worth attending


----------



## DRWFDiabetes (Oct 17, 2013)

*Great Day Planned*

Thanks Hobie

It's always good to hear positive feedback 

We work really hard to make these days informative, educational and fun for people with diabetes, so I hope lots of people reading this forum give me a call to register a place. My number is 023 92 636133. We've still got places available. 

Dr Sue Jones and her team have put together another excellent programme of talks. The programme will include presentations on diet and nutrition along with healthy eating choices. Plus a session on steps to remaining positive and maintaining good mental health, what care to expect when going into hospital, a patient presentation on insulin pumps and the local exercise on prescription coordinator will talk about how the service works and its successes and a Q&A session. 

There will be some information stands to visit and the team at the Hartlepool Maritime Experience will put on a great breakfast and lunch for us again too.  

There will also be a fundraising quiz night at Jackson?s Wharf pub at the Marina for anyone who would like to support the charity and test out their grey matter. Pub landlord Matty John said: ?I am delighted to be supporting such a worthy cause and look forward to welcoming the charity, their supporters and locals to join us for a fun quiz evening starting at 8pm.? See www.jacksonswharfpub.co.uk

Hope to see lots of you there 

Lee


----------



## rhall92380 (Oct 17, 2013)

DRWFDiabetes said:


> Thanks Hobie
> 
> It's always good to hear positive feedback
> 
> ...



I was there last year and can thoroughly recommend the event too. Excellent speakers - informative and engaging - good venue, even the food was very enjoyable.

Well done Lee for coordinating an excellent and worthwhile event.

Richard


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 4, 2013)

rhall92380 said:


> I was there last year and can thoroughly recommend the event too. Excellent speakers - informative and engaging - good venue, even the food was very enjoyable.



Hope to see some of you there!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2013)

*Diabetes awareness success*

THE fight to raise awareness of diabetes is being won in Hartlepool.

More people than ever attended the Diabetes Research & Wellness Foundation information day in Hartlepool.

Organisers said 20 per cent more people turned up for the seminar held at the Hartlepool?s Maritime Experience.

People enjoyed a full day of talks by consultant physician Dr Susan Jones, lead diabetes nurse specialist Lisa Doughty and their team of diabetes experts.

DRWF event coordinator Lee Calladine said: ?We are already planning for next year which we hope will encourage more people to attend.?

http://www.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/news/local/community/diabetes-awareness-success-1-6251714


----------

